# Guest Speaker for the April 12th Meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you ready to see this years first Stripers? Are you ready for the $100,000.00 Striper Derby on the Hudson River? Just in time for the spring Striper Derby. He’s back again to give everyone all of his insight on fishing the Hudson. Mr. Hudson River John Vargo will be our guest speaker for the April 12th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association. John is owner, publisher and editor of the monthly magazine "Boating on the Hudson River". The main source of information of what's happening on the river. John has also authored a book titled "Hudson River Striper Guide". It is the complete guide on fishing the river from New York harbor to the dam in Troy, NY. He is a life long fisherman and has lived his whole life along the banks of Haverstraw Bay. So come find out his secrets for fishing in his river and win some of those derby dollars. Please join us at the monthly meeting of the HRFA on Tuesday April 12th at 7:45 PM at the Elk's Club at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, NJ. 

Everyone is welcome to attend. Non members are requested to make a $2.00 donation. Please join us at the monthly meeting of the HRFA on Tuesday April 12th at 7:45 PM at the Elk's Club at Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, NJ. 

For more information on the meeting, the Striper Derby, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us or contact Carl Hartmann at [email protected]


----------

